# pay increase going from cook to sous?



## lobby (Mar 7, 2016)

I am currently a cook and am going to be moving to DC to help open a restaurant as a sous chef. This is with my current company. I am currently trying to negotiate a salary, but I want to know what would be deemed a fair wage increase for taking on the managerial responsibilities of a sous.


----------



## preizzo (Mar 7, 2016)

Not to much. A sous chef it s the head chef *****. Yes of course you have to do the schedules, order list, help with the menus but doesn't mean that you gonna have a real big increase on your pay check, maybe a few undread more. 
But any way congratulations &#127882; for your new position, enjoy it and have fun &#128516;&#128170;&#128170;&#128170;&#128170;&#128170;


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 7, 2016)

Might want to reach out to Travis (tkern). May be best to send a PM.


----------



## Chef_ (Apr 23, 2016)

im no expert , as im just a cook iii, but i think it depends on the company you work for, how much experience you have, how badly they need you, etc

at my old company where i worked, we had a sous chef come on board with a lot of experience that our kitchen needed. he made about 25/hour and then got an 18% pay increase when he threatened to leave

At the hotel brand i work for now, we make a little more than the average cook pay, so i imagine the sous chefs also make more


----------



## CutFingers (Apr 30, 2016)

It's DC, the politicians can pay, make them pay you 

Negotiate the highest price you can get. Don't let a promotion be a glorified title, that might as well be a demotion. Use your best judgement, never sell yourself short.


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 30, 2016)

Good advice Cut.

In my opinion the lowest a Sous Chef should except is $16 an hour, but of course most are worth more than that (sometimes even double). Depends on the location and restaurant more than anything.


----------



## karloevaristo (May 6, 2016)

It depends if your hourly or salary... Advantage to being hourly is even if you're only getting paid let's say $16/hr, you're going to have plenty of overtime for sure, and chef's usually can justify having sous taking overtime cause they have more responsibilites and it's a managerial position... But as with everything, there's a limit... 

Salary is also good cause you don't have to worry about the management watching your ass like a hawk when it comes to overtime especially when they're watching their labor very close... But, some places get bonuses at the end of the year.

I would suggest you find out what they're planning to offer you... If hourly, how much it's going to be and if they are flexible with overtime (cause definitely that's where you're going to make money)... And if it's salary, ask what's the basis for bonuses at the end of the year...


----------



## Chuckles (May 6, 2016)

When I went from line cook to sous chef it was a pay cut because I was working two jobs as a line cook.


----------



## Brucewml (May 6, 2016)

Get pay by hour is better than full time in kitchen job in my mind.


----------



## cheflivengood (May 6, 2016)

this all depends on the levle of restaurant it is. please inform us.


----------



## JDA_NC (May 6, 2016)

In my experience an entry level sous is almost always going to get paid less than if you'd stayed a cook.

Making the move from hourly to salary means they can work you more without worrying about overtime racking up.

No freedom to pick up a second job. 

Many contracts are inflated by packaging health care, dining bonuses, etc etc... leaving you with a much less sexy "true" or base salary.

I wouldn't take less than 40k unless you really like the company, are hungry for the title and/or really want to make the move to DC.


----------

